

Inventing a HTTP response code a.k.a. seriously nerd-ing out on RFCs - abraham
http://mehack.com/inventing-a-http-response-code-aka-seriously

======
devmonk
Using a different HTTP response code may be kind of "nerdy", imo, but in a
lame junior developer kind of way. BTW- nerds are not as cool as geeks.

Trying to evaluate the impact of the choice and other potential choices in
some sort of quantitative way before making a decision that almost no one
could reasonably dispute would have been more respectable, a.k.a. somewhat
geeky.

